# My New to Me GS26-075 10X30 South Bend



## Mickey Mullins (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello,
My name is Mickey Mullins,and I have recently acquired a 1980-90's South Bend 10x30" Lathe, it seems to be a great machine so far.I have done a lot of searching and have found out there were 2 seperate time periods Hercus of Australia suppled this model to South Bend. The first supply was in 1989-1993,it had gold colored plates on the headstock. The second supply was 2007-2008.The later model has chrome plates on the headstock and a blue cabinet seems to otherwise be the same machine.Both machines are white.
It has a D1-4 camlock spindle,with 1 3/8"through hole,and an MT5 taper
(Included was a reducing sleeve to MT2).It has live centers,dead centers,pipe center,and female center,and a half center.2 Jacobs Tailstock Chucks(one is a 1/4"capacity,other is a 1/2"capacity)
It has safety interlocks on the gear covers,and the carriage travel.
6"Buck 3 jaw,and 6"Buck 4 jaw,10"Faceplate,has a milling attachment also.
I got the Steady Rest and Follow rest from AMW(Hercus)
Came with a bunch of tooling HSS and carbide,boring bars,(I mean alot).
Phase II AXA QCTP with holders,10 and 1 block,plus the lantern post and holder set,just a lot of tooling,very happy.If you have any information or sales brochures i would be interested in seeing .


----------



## Mickey Mullins (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to Hobby Machinist, Mickey!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 3, 2017)

Very nice, that's one you don't see to often. Sounds like its well tooled too!


----------



## Mickey Mullins (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes,seems to be rarest SBL ,well on the internet anyway!What is amazing is this machine is no where near as HEAVY as a 10L,yet these suckers sold for $19,500.00 in 2007-08. It is astounding that South Bend knew that during the absence of the U.S. MADE 10L(had a 51) people would pay that?Apparently they did sell quite a few,most to the government tho.Since October I have only been able to find pictures of 3 others (2 were the later models)on the web.This one will get a restoration this spring.I caught it on Craigslist about 6 hours from me,The tooling was the reason I bought it.Had a full set of 5C collets a phase II indexer,3" rotary table and approx.18 BOXES of brazed carbide 1/4"bits(brand name to boot,lol),a bunch of misc drills,center drills,and measuring tools,came with an awesome copy of HTRAL(mine was wore out)Got an excellent Op.Manual from Latheman on PM as well as the Metric transposing gear set and chart.Believe it or not she'll take a decent .20 DOC in 1" mild steel without even a wheeze.(I know its abuse,lol)Looks like her previous life was a barrel chambering lathe as the live center is pretty roached up.It also has a hardened bed and helical gears in the headstock,it is quiet.It does have some kind of rails bolted to the rear of the cabinet,some kind of track.Thanks for the warm welcome guys.
                                                                                                        Mickey Mullins
Almost forgot give me some opinions on adding a DRO and switching to VFD in the rebuild or you think I should keep her stock?


----------



## Boris Ludwig (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi Mikey,

Yes, It exactly like my lathe... I don't have all the tooling you've mentioned. Mine was bought late last year. That looks like a very nice lathe and with plenty of extras too.

Here's a thread I started few months back in the Hercus subforum.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/hercus-260-south-bend-gs26-075.51649/

Only thing I'm still confused about, is the spindle taper. My lathe would have to have the same taper as yours but on measuring the large end at spindle I get 1.625.


----------



## Mickey Mullins (Feb 6, 2017)

Boris,
As soon as I get back to it ill measure it,but that still sounds about right LMS has the 5 MT large end listed at 1.7480 and that would be the male measurement my reducer actually does NOT seat flush with the spindle it sticks out probably 1/2 of an inch.Soon as I get home Ill measure the spindle.Now looking at your pics,that machine looks just like mine except for the HERCUS plates.If it has the 1 3/8 thru bore Im gonna say its the 5 MT. BTW that is perfect for 5c collets,and most aspiring gunsmiths would love to get your machine so if its well cared for you've made a decent investment.
Mickey Mullins


----------



## Boris Ludwig (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes, if the adapter doesn't go all the way and protrudes half an inch you're probably correct and would explain it. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Mickey Mullins (Feb 7, 2017)

Sorry I posted to your other thread.
Mickey Mullins


----------



## martik777 (Apr 5, 2021)

Here's one just listed for 9,000 (7,200 USD): https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/bfd/d/aldergrove-south-bend-10-30-lathe/7302193635.html


----------

